# Startup times for the morning routine



## VHD (Jul 23, 2020)

So apologies if this is a dumb question. I have tried to find the info via videos and looking around the forum but it's not clear to me.

There is occasional mention of warm up time for an espresso machine. Is there some kind of table or list which details the times of the various machines in the newcomer ranges of machines?

It would help me identify which machine I want. E.G. if there an automated wake up timer too.

Machines I'd like to know startup times for:

Gaggia Classic

Sage Duo Temp Pro

Rancilio Silvia


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Gaggia classic V2.

From cold to brew light on: quick! A few minutes at most.

Flush, light on, ready to actually brew: another minute or so.

However, I let it sit while my kettle boils which I use to rinse the portafilter and get that hot.

I can do the above and pull a shot in good time for the autoshut off.


----------



## VHD (Jul 23, 2020)

What's this about then? ChilledMatt is suggesting to wait 25min 😨

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53327-espresso-machinegrinder-recommendations-for-amazing-lattes-%C2%A3500-1000-budget/?do=embed&comment=764075&embedComment=764075&embedDo=findComment


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

From when I had a classic, I used to give it around 30mins, just to warm the portafilter and group up. Technically the boiler reaches temperature very quickly, a few minutes, but pulling through a cold group and portafilter doesn't help with temperature stability. To be honest, I spent a long time trying to pull decent shots on the classic, but the temperature surfing was a pain the arse, once I fitted a PID it was like a brand new machine.


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

The boiler in the Classic will be up to temp in a few minutes but all the gubbins won't. So the light will indicate you can pull a shot, but it's better to leave it if you can.

The theory behind leaving it 20mins or so is to keep the temperature as stable as possible through the shot.

As the water flows from the boiler to the portafilter, everything it touches is already hot so you hold the temp more stable.

Edit: ^ beaten to it above!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Classic i waited a good 20mins

The sage i waited a good 15mins

My hx machine comes on for a good 30mins

I have a digital plug that can have a schedule ir be over ridden by my phone from anywhere in the world.

This will work for early gaggia classics and the hx. The sage how ever is a push button so needs manual pushing. I do believe how ever there are wifi button pushers that stick on things and you can tell it to press.

The sage times out after about 30mins of in activity.

The sage bambino is instant bear enough due to its heating element


----------



## Ljeezy (Jul 6, 2020)

The warm up time thing is why I've decided to go the bambino route. I thought long and hard about other machines and I'm sure they'll produce a better shot. However the need to get my morning coffee done as fast as possible as I walk out the door was a deal breaker and I can't be bothered with timer plugs etc.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Never had think to about this mine takes 20 mins but timer comes on a hour before hand I think, but you can use Meross plugs. And once inactive for 2 hours goes off automatically.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Love the timer plug cheap and easy to use


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

That's a lot of coffee :classic_blink:


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

No sir, thats two schedule,

Ones weekdays the other weekends😂

On at 6.40am daily

Off mon to friday at 8.10am

Weekend i start work later so the machines off at 8.50am

Then back on at 16.50 for the home from work brew😂😂😂


----------



## Inktastic (Jul 27, 2020)

VHD said:


> What's this about then? ChilledMatt is suggesting to wait 25min 😨
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53327-espresso-machinegrinder-recommendations-for-amazing-lattes-%C2%A3500-1000-budget/?do=embed&comment=764075&embedComment=764075&embedDo=findComment


 That post was a really good read. Thanks for linking it.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

The brew light on a 2019 Classic illuminates about 45 seconds after it's switched on. I draw some hot water through the group head, then leave the filter in for a while until it has warmed up as well, but nothing like 20 minutes: the machine will time out and switch itself off after that time.


----------



## BucketMan (Dec 23, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Love the timer plug cheap and easy to use
> View attachment 43529


 @Cuprajake - could you share the app and timer you're using here?

Also is this user a timer plug recommended generally? I want to set this up for my Profitec 600 but after thorough reading of the manual it does not say not to...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

This is a kasa one from argos.


----------



## simplyme (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm a Gaggia Classic user who also uses a smart plug for both kettle and Classic. I don't have timers, I just wake up and say 'Alexa, coffee time' and she turns the unit on, by the time I am alive and gone down stairs, the unit is ready. Kettle boiled and maintains temp, grind coffee and away.


----------



## chrsds (Oct 21, 2020)

I've also been using the Kasa smart plug for a few months with a Classic. In the evening i make sure I have switched the power switch on (no power to the machine) and portafilter is in place. Timer is set to turn the machine in 20 minutes before my alarm so everything is good to go by the time i drag myself to the kitchen. I always turn the machine off when i'm finished instead of relying on the app timer so i can confirm the machine is off.

My Niche is on the same extension but i don't bother using the app side for that as its right next to my classic so easy to hit the button when its time to grind. Sometimes forget to turn that off but less of an issue.


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

I have a (non PID) v3 Silvia. It only takes a couple of minutes for the brew light to turn off i.e. then it's technically ready to brew, but that doesn't account for warming the brew head. I like a milky coffee, so I start by steaming the milk and then cool the boiler down to brew temp by running water through the brew head, which means of course that it's all nice and warm.

There are some good temperature surfing tutorials on YT, I used one from Seattle Coffee Gear.


----------

